# Tennis



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Good day all, I was wondering if anyone knows about the tennis courts in Kalayaan, I live in Old Cabalaan and want to join a club closer to the home, the tennis courts at Remy field is 200php per game and far from me, if they had a yearly membership it will also be nice. If anyone knows anything about any tennis courts and the membership fees around sbma please let me know. Thank you very much


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Good day all, I was wondering if anyone knows about the tennis courts in Kalayaan, I live in Old Cabalaan and want to join a club closer to the home, the tennis courts at Remy field is 200php per game and far from me, if they had a yearly membership it will also be nice. If anyone knows anything about any tennis courts and the membership fees around sbma please let me know. Thank you very much


I'm on the other side, East of the mountains from you so don't have solid information. Best thing I can think of would be to call of visit the Subic Chamber Of Commerce there on base. They should have or can get the info you need.

Another source would be to contact SBMA at My Subic. Both places would be worth calling or visiting...


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There are some tennis courts at the Golf Course near Binictican. I have no idea of the cost.

Also look into Subic Holiday Villas at the bottom of the hill from you. They have several tennis courts. Maybe you could work something out with the Manager??


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

chris1jacobs said:


> Good day all, I was wondering if anyone knows about the tennis courts in Kalayaan, I live in Old Cabalaan and want to join a club closer to the home, the tennis courts at Remy field is 200php per game and far from me, if they had a yearly membership it will also be nice. If anyone knows anything about any tennis courts and the membership fees around sbma please let me know. Thank you very much


Chris, I live across the street from the Kalayaan courts and I am a member. I'm out of shape and have only hit around a few times, but I would love to get out and hit with you.

Membership is p2500 a year, if I recall correctly. One of the neighbors controls the money and access. A member can bring a non-member, so it won't cost you a dime to try it out.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Chris, I live across the street from the Kalayaan courts and I am a member. I'm out of shape and have only hit around a few times, but I would love to get out and hit with you. Membership is p2500 a year, if I recall correctly. One of the neighbors controls the money and access. A member can bring a non-member, so it won't cost you a dime to try it out.


 Hi Don. That will be fantastic. I am also out of shape. Let me know when you want to go. Today I am free all day, tomorrow i have to go to manila to get back my drivers license and pick up my medical but after that i am basically free again for the rest of the week


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi Don. That will be fantastic. I am also out of shape. Let me know when you want to go. Today I am free all day, tomorrow i have to go to manila to get back my drivers license and pick up my medical but after that i am basically free again for the rest of the week





DonAndAbby said:


> Chris, I live across the street from the Kalayaan courts and I am a member. I'm out of shape and have only hit around a few times, but I would love to get out and hit with you.
> 
> Membership is p2500 a year, if I recall correctly. One of the neighbors controls the money and access. A member can bring a non-member, so it won't cost you a dime to try it out.


Hi Chris & Don,

I'll close this thread and suggest you use the Private Messaging Service.

Enjoy the game.....


Gene


----------

